# Doberman puppy for sale



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Enzo is a six and a half month old AKC Pedigree Doberman. He weighs 60 pounds. His ears are beautiful. He is started in basic obedience. We have tested him for bite work and he has a lot of drive. He also poseses a lot of hunt drive. He will be a strong dog. 

He has gotten too strong for the current owner. So they have decided to sell him. 

He won first place and best in show the first and only time the owner showed him for conformation. 

I wish I had the space to take him and train him. This is good news for someone looking for a working Doberman. 


AKC registration number: WS34689801.

DOB: April 14th 2010.

Price: $3000

Please serious inquires only! Thank you.

You can PM me or call me. 
#347-280-2092


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What sort of "show" was this? Those aren't AKC ribbons unless it was a puppy fun match.
Show cut ears!
What is his pedigree? That will tell the Dobe people here more about him being a "working Dobe". 
How about health tests? Dobes are known for many different health issues.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> What sort of "show" was this? Those aren't AKC ribbons unless it was a puppy fun match.
> Show cut ears!
> What is his pedigree? That will tell the Dobe people here more about him being a "working Dobe".
> How about health tests? Dobes are known for many different health issues.


This is a clients dog that I told him I would help him sell. I think it was a fun match. 
The dog is from Hismerh kennels. They are show breeders, but it looks like they work their dogs. Regardless, the dog has the confidence and drive to work. That is what I call a working dog.
As I said before, I wish I had the space to hold him and work him and post some video. Unfortunately, I have no space.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> How about health tests? Dobes are known for many different health issues.


Sorry, I missed this part. 

Enzo is up to date on all vaccines and has a clean bill of health from his vet.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Sold. Thank you.


----------

